

Google Makes It Easier for Small Businesses To Create Mobile Websites - hxf148
http://mashable.com/2011/06/29/google-mobile-sites-business/

======
hxf148
I submit this because of a similar effort that I have been working on for a
few months at Infostripe. SO far I think we stack up pretty well against this
new offering from Google. You can check out what we are doing at Infostripe
here <http://infostripe.com> or a new network view we are working on at
<http://infostripe.net>.

